# Marmoset monkeys?!



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

]ReptileWeb Classifieds - Marmoset Monkeys for sale

Here is an ad from the classfied ad section of livefoods.co.uk and a woman is selling marmoset monkeys!
I thought that this was illegal. Any information.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

no its legal to keep and sell marmosets without a`license


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi, 

It is not illegal to sell primates in the UK.

Its not even illegal to sell primates of this age in the UK.

Whether it is moral is a completely different issue all together.

I think it should be illegal to sell primates of this age in the UK. 

But also, if we had a code of practice for primates COP.Pr in action instead of dossing around on top of an London office desk somewhere, it would mean that this practice would be working against the COP. Pr and as such action would be taken for it as it would go against the welfare act.

R


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

So what do they need for houseing? Or do you just let them roam?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Would this be a general question leading on from your original post? Or are primates a species you have considered keeping? If the latter, have you undertaken any kind of research?

Housing would vary according to the actual species in question.

But if you were refering to marmosets, then you would require an external as well as internal enclosure, ideally both connected rather than , one cage in one location and another inside the house for instance.

R


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Nope i dont intend on keeping them, just wondering about how you would keep them. Cant you just let them run about the house?


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

No, that is far from adviseable , on many counts.


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Ok then. thanks for the info. I just thought it was illegal thats all.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its legal to keep pretty much anything you like with the correct licenses


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

yup even a elephant if you had the dwa and massive enclosure :lol2:
stu


----------

